# chewing problems



## wolfpak (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before but I am at my wits end. My GSD has a severe chewing issue that I can't seem to break. He has at minimum 30 chew toys laying throughout the house and backyard at all times and if you are with him he will only chew on his bones and has no issues. As soon as you turn your back on him he starts to chew on EVERYTHING he is not supposed to. He is about a year and half old and has done this his whole life. An example of his tirade is one day while I was @ work he escaped from his cage. He had about 15 chew toys laying in the living room and he chose to chew on our new 60 inch plazma tv, our WII system and Xbox 360 and all the controllers to both systems, he chewed every power cord and cable from the tv, game systems and cable boxes, he pulled down every shade and curtain in the house, he chewed up all the throw pillows and cushions on the couch and love seat, chewed up two pairs of my girlfriends shoes, chewed the edges of our entertainment system and a couple other things but I can't remember them all right now. I have many other examples like when we left him outside one day while we went to the mall and he chewed the railing and spindles on the deck. I'd swear this dog does it on purpose because like I said if I am in an area where he can see me, no problems his bones are just fine but let me turn my back and it's the tazmanian devil. Any suggestions on how to stop this? I hate that he is going to end up spending his whole life in a crate because of all the damage he does whenever he is left alone. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW, I could have almost written the SAME thing. Sounds like my Duke but not to the extreme of the TV & such. YIKES!

all I can say is good luck & I will keep my eye on this post.

Duke will be a year next month I am just hoping its a phase and he will grow out of it.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

The answer is a crate. IMO

Not only is this an expensive habit, it could be a deadly one if he decides to chew on the wrong thing--a live electrical cord, or a bottle of drain-O. 

Since he behaves when you are at home and interacting with him, then that's when he should have freedom. When you're gone, put him in a crate. Most dogs who are crate trained love their crates. It's their den to chill in. He doesn't need a lot of freedom to throw parties when you're not there. He just needs to sleep--in a safe place. 

As he gets older, you might try to have him graduate from the crate. 

And 30 chew toys laying around--sounds like he's bored. How about instead of ALL the toys, you get them out 1 or 2 at a time and rotate them. That way, he's always got something "new." Even then, most GSDs don't sit and play with toys by themselves. (mine won't.) They want YOU to play with them and the toy.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Seperation anxiaty? 
How much exersice does he get?
I don't have much experience with this type of behavior.Oliver has chewed some furniture,but not much.
When Annie came around,they kept themself busy with each other!
But in your case,i would get a good crate.when i put them in the crate i allways give them a treat.
Now,when i say "i have to go to..." they run to their crate and wait for me with a treat.
The only problem that i have right now is that they allways gets to the toilete paper!!!!!!








And sometime my pillow!!!!!


----------



## TheGermanShedder (Nov 11, 2005)

When I bring the "new" toys out, the dogs act as I just came home from the store. You might also try throwing the washer safe toys in the clothes washer. If a toy has been laying out in the house not being played with, washing it makes it fun again. I have to be careful which type of soap I use as one of my girls didn't like the scent of one (I couldn't blame her, I didn't either).




> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlThe answer is a crate. IMO
> And 30 chew toys laying around--sounds like he's bored. How about instead of ALL the toys, you get them out 1 or 2 at a time and rotate them. That way, he's always got something "new." Even then, most GSDs don't sit and play with toys by themselves. (mine won't.) They want YOU to play with them and the toy.


----------



## wolfpak (Jun 28, 2007)

I do keep him in a crate and he really doesn't seem to mind it all but i would love for him to be able to sleep w/me or be left out during the day w/the other dog when it rains or is just too hot to be outside. On nice days both dogs are left outside while we work. We have to make sure nothing is left outside though which includes our second set of deck furniture, he tore apart our first set. To date his reign of terror is almost 10K (the TV was almost 5K itself) and I think this dog has nine lives. If I told you all the things he has gotten into and ate or drank you wouldn't believe me. This dog drank a gallon, yes a gallon of anti-freeze and didn't even fart. The vet said the 18 Charcoal briquettes he ate prior must have neutralized it. Now he justs laughs everytime he sees us coming and says now what? My girlfriend says its karma for all the problems I caused my parents growing up lol.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I PM'd you wolfpack


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Stop even thinking about giving this dog unsupervised freedom. It will kill him or cost you even more money or most likely both. Many dogs cannot handle freedom until they are older. Crate this dog every time you are not around. Outside in the yard without a kennel is not safe at all for any dog in my opinion, much less this dog. If he has figured out how to escape his crate then get him a stainless or aluminum working dog crate that he cannot get out of. It may cost up to $800, but it's cheaper than a new plasma.


----------

